# Classifieds



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

TSF Is now offering classifieds. We have 3 basic categories to start, hardware, software and jobs. We hold no responsibility for the deals that go on there. Feel free to check it out today. http://www.techsupportforum.com/classifieds/


----------



## mjoc (Feb 21, 2005)

*How about Jobs Wanted?*

I see there are no ads in the classifieds yet. I noticed there are three categories: "*For Sale*", "*Wanted*", and "*Help Wanted*". How about a category for "*Jobs Wanted*"?


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Wow, that was a _really_ cool idea. I might be listing some vintage stuff (maybe my Commodore PET? They've all but disappeared on ebay and seem to be going for 400+) on there soon if I think it can fetch any kind of money.


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Fox said:


> Wow, that was a _really_ cool idea. I might be listing some vintage stuff (maybe my Commodore PET? They've all but disappeared on ebay and seem to be going for 400+) on there soon if I think it can fetch any kind of money.



Man, I wish I could afford one. I so want to find a Commodore 64/128 again. I loved that thing so much. We used to go through joysticks like crazy though. Now I'm stuck to trying to find the old games for xbox or ps2. But it still isn't that same. I would just wish they would make spy vs spy for those arcade classics.



mjoc said:


> I see there are no ads in the classifieds yet. I noticed there are three categories: "*For Sale*", "*Wanted*", and "*Help Wanted*". How about a category for "*Jobs Wanted*"?



Remind me once we get the server stuff done. I'm currently putting any changes on hold until we get the database server online and work out any bugs. I hope you understand. Thank you.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

You're in luck if all you're looking for is a 64. They are constantly on ebay for peanuts (like 10-20 bucks depending on what it includes; even if it's only the main unit, a couple of joysticks, a floppy drive and a vid cable, you're pretty much set). 

I think the only reason why the PET fetches top dollar is that it is fairly rare and next to impossible to find a working one for cheap. In fact, the only reason I have mine is because I got it out of discard from my old school. It was one of only two that they had, and the only one still working.


----------



## NoReason (Nov 15, 2004)

What's going on with the Classified section? Being worked on? 
I tried accessing it and I get the error "Database not properly setup - unable to read pp_settings table. Contact administrator."


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

looks like it broke when we setup the db server. I'll look into it.


----------



## NoReason (Nov 15, 2004)

Still getting an error with it...although a different one.

"Warning: mysql_connect(): Access denied for user: '[email protected]' (Using password: YES) in hometsfpublic_htmlclassifiedspp-inc.php on line 79
I cannot connect to the PhotoPost database. [$php_errormsg]"


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Classifieds should be fixxed and working now.


----------



## NoReason (Nov 15, 2004)

The idea of breaking the "jobs" part into 2 sections...Jobs and jobs wanted. What is your thought on that?


----------



## NoReason (Nov 15, 2004)

I don't know if anyone has let you know how the classified section is going or not, But here is what happens with me and things I noticed:

When Posting, Step 1 has choices on where to put an ad, which includes jobs, and jobs wanted. The main classified page only has jobs. Jobs wanted isn't even a subsection. Where would posts under this go?

Step 2 asks to put the post into a subcategory, but none are listed. If you hit submit anyway, it just brings you back to step 2. So you never get to post an ad.

Couple things I noticed, The "Recent Ads" links under the search box are hard to read with the color split behind it. I would suggest making this bold, if not move it left and up into the blue bar.
Also, I noticed that on the classified home page, the Category titles, "For Sale", "wanted", and "jobs", only the For sale is in blue and different font. The wanted and jobs - which look to be the same level as for sale, are not.

There ya go. My opinion. Take it with a grain of salt. LOL.

ScottCamp


----------

